# 20 yr old malt in shelter!!!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

HELP! We need to save this sweet Lucky boy. He is 20 years old and in a shelter in PA. PLEASE, PLEASE lets network him like crazy and get him pulled. I cannot imagine who gives up a 20 year old dog  .

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...163.1073741894.225835284226224&type=1&theater

If the link won't pull, he is on my page and FB and on the Blind/Deaf Shelter Dogs Networking page on FB. Quote from the FB page: "LUCKY--- URGENT
Give a big hello to Lucky! Lucky (A22605235) is an unaltered male, Maltese mix who weighs 13.40lbs and is 20 years old! Lucky was surrendered to ACCT by his former owner who could not care for him medically anymore. She told us that poor Lucky has a history of blood in his feces and urine. He also has cataracts and sluggish vision, his teeth are in bad condition, his skin is red and one of his testicles is not descended. Despite Luckys medical issues, this sweet senior is still young at heart! He is a complete sweetheart who just wants to be carried and fawned over. Please don't let this senior guy get overlooked at the shelter. Please open your heart to Lucky, he urgently needs his second chance!" Contact Information:

Mary Rodriguez
Canine Program Manager
Animal Care and Control Team of Philadelphia (ACCT Philly)
111 W. Hunting Park Avenue
Philadelphia PA 19140
267-385-3800 (office)
215-261-6092 (fax)

** ADMIN: Hope it was okay to list the contact information on this thread. If not, please let me know and/or delete that part if possible **


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

I can't believe that this poor guy ended up in a shelter. I've included him in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my so heartbreaking!!!! I sure hope someone gets him so that he can live out his remaining time being loved.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...hope someone can help him out.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless his heart! Good luck Lucky!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I shared yesterday and today..I can't believe they'd dump their baby like that!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks you guys. I will just never understand how you take your pet to a shelter and walk out the door...leaving it there to wait and wonder where you went. Honestly stories like this make me want to hide my head under my pillow and pretend that the world is all ribbons and roses. The sad truth is, that it's not. Unfortunately it's up to people like us to network, pray and act to save these babies. We are all they have  .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks you guys. I will just never understand how you take your pet to a shelter and walk out the door...leaving it there to wait and wonder where you went. Honestly stories like this make me want to hide my head under my pillow and pretend that the world is all ribbons and roses. The sad truth is, that it's not. Unfortunately it's up to people like us to network, pray and act to save these babies. We are all they have  .


Bridget ... I did share this (the link) on my FB page. 

I, too, will never understand it. Bless this precious fluff baby.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks you guys. I will just never understand how you take your pet to a shelter and walk out the door...leaving it there to wait and wonder where you went. Honestly stories like this make me want to hide my head under my pillow and pretend that the world is all ribbons and roses. The sad truth is, that it's not. Unfortunately it's up to people like us to network, pray and act to save these babies. We are all they have  .


I cannot understand either. How can you give up a dog you had for 20 years !! I hope some one can get him.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

That poor Baby.. I wished I lived closer. Have the Maltese Recues been notified?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We have tagged a bunch of the Maltese Rescue groups in the FB thread. If anyone has direct contacts and wouldn't mind forwarding this on to them ... that would be very helpful.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I added to my facebook as I'm from the east coast--hopefully someone knows somebody in Philly. This is absolutely heartbreaking. I don't know how anyone could give up their dog least of all after 20 years. This sickens me.


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

I wonder if the owner died and none of the family wanted the poor guy. Makes me sick to think about. My Dad and I have a plan that I will look after his dog if he can't. More people should make plans for their pets in case they can't look after them. After all, pets are family members too!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The link now shows RESCUED!!!!!


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

Summergirl73 said:


> The link now shows RESCUED!!!!!


:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Yesssss !!! I knew the lovely fella wouldn´t stay long in the shelter!!!

I didn´t even know Malts could live so long, what a champ! :heart:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Summergirl73 said:


> The link now shows RESCUED!!!!!


I am so happy!!! I have been thinking of this poor baby all night.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome. Looks like he has been rescued. 20 yrs old? Amazing Lilly guy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord, someone with a big heart has saved this little guy.
reading this made my heart break, I know how much time and patience it takes with a old one, but they deserve to be loved and honored in their old age, poor baby must be confused, when I think I have heard it all, something like this comes up, I don't understand why someone would share their life with a fluff for 20 years and when the baby needs them the most they arien't to be seen:angry:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh wow, that's wonderful he's rescued. I hope he's feeling safe and loved tonite. I'm so happy for him...that's a nice way to head off to bed knowing he's ok.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

This is sinful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What is sinful??? Not sure what you mean since the posts have indicated that the 20 year old has a safe place now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Says rescued on link. That's a relief!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Says rescued on link. That's a relief!


Yay.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Yay.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree it was a sin that his family dumped him, but it did allow him to retire in a better home now...
I volunteer at a shelter and it;s not always bad when people dump them there, because then they will be going to a happier home,one where no one there no one will dump them again...
Sadly not all shelter dumps are happy endings... Glad this one was...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> What is sinful??? Not sure what you mean since the posts have indicated that the 20 year old has a safe place now.


That a 20 year old dog was dumped into a shelter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

fb thread is showing he was rescued, thank you Lord!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank goodness he's found a home, it makes me cry when people don't want their forever furballs anymore. I can't imagine who could do that.


----------

